# Heirloom Seed Companies



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

A friend sent me this link today and I thought I would share. You have to scroll to the middle of the page but it is a listing of suppliers by state that offer heirloom seeds. I have never ordered from any of the companies, but thought it might be a useful resource

http://www.off-grid.info/food-independence/heirloom-seed-suppliers.html


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the Link!!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

There have been lots of posts about heirloom seeds suppliers. I think this would have been better added to one of those threads.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/search.php?searchid=983819


----------

